# Cliff Logger



## Greystoke (Jul 29, 2011)

Wish I had a nickel for every time some guy told me he was a Real Logger who "felled" big old growth trees on cliffy helicopter ground with his long "blade"...lol. Would not surprise me if this guy is a member here.

[video=youtube;73xOtfa9c-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73xOtfa9c-o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 29, 2011)

####, atleast he has Abraham Lincoln loading the rounds for him


----------



## Rounder (Jul 29, 2011)

That's just emabarrasing........"Big bad loggers...workin' in the woods"....to quote Leon.....lol


----------



## slowp (Jul 29, 2011)

Are they California transplants? I hear people from my fair state have also moved east and are not liked.
They might could be--from Seattle!!:eek2:


----------



## shades2914 (Jul 29, 2011)

They're just trying to split it, without an ax lol


----------



## dancan (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;kETrRmDz4_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kETrRmDz4_I[/video]


I was expecting to see something like this .


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry for the misrepresentation pard. That is what got me too, and when I saw that it was a bunch of dip####s posin as loggers, I figured I would share. Wish I would have had a video of some of my cliffy experiences. Best one was tozin a snag over about a hundred foot or so bluff in LaGrande Oregon. Boss told us not to throw anything off the cliff but my holding wood broke! That's my story and I'm stickin to it  This pic was taken in 96 in Lyman Anchorage Alaska. I was 18 and green as a gord, and not ready for Alaska yet!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 30, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Wish I had a nickel for every time some guy told me he was a Real Logger who "felled" big old growth trees on cliffy helicopter ground with his long "blade"...lol. Would not surprise me if this guy is a member here.
> 
> [video=youtube;73xOtfa9c-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73xOtfa9c-o&feature=related[/video]


 
This is up by the bridge on Koocanusa.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> This is up by the bridge on Koocanusa.


 
I figured those yayhoos must be from your neck of the back woods Nate! North Montanyians ain't all there...LOL! It would have been worth wathin all that #### if the pickup would have taken a round through the cab!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> This is up by the bridge on Koocanusa.


 
That explains sooo much, methinks they might be from the Libby side :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 30, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> That explains sooo much, methinks they might be from the Libby side :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Or Pinkham Creek!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 30, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> I figured those yayhoos must be from your neck of the back woods Nate! North Montanyians ain't all there...LOL! It would have been worth wathin all that #### if the pickup would have taken a round through the cab!


 
Me thinks them fellas are transplants, and don't hold a certified Montucky card.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 30, 2011)

Now, don't you two try to get outta knowin those ying yangs....your probably all blood related! LOL!


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 30, 2011)

God forbid Pat gettin ahold of this thread!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 30, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Now, don't you two try to get outta knowin those ying yangs....your probably all blood related! LOL!


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 30, 2011)

looks like a bunch of firewood theives in the first vid...

The cat fallin' the big 'un with the Husqvarna has a Stihl bar on it... nice mismatch! But superb job on the fall. Got a little fiber pull... but hey he was holding the camera in one hand while finishing the back cut. Hells yeah!

Gary


----------



## John Ellison (Jul 30, 2011)

That is a good picture at Lyman Anch. Tarzantree. Looks like a typical SE Ak. strip. Seems like half the trees are perched out on some rock point that you have to crawl out to holding on to ferns.


----------



## slowp (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anybody on here cut on something so steep that ropes were used? I'm confused about how ropes were used. There was a unit cut here back in the 80s that was really steep. None of the local guys would cut it.
Supposedly, some guys from Forks were hired, and all that was said was, "they used ropes." 

Everything rolled down to the creek, of course. High stumps don't work all the time. I was there for the slash burning, and that didn't go too well. The lighters had to quit because too much stuff was rolling and they were mainly hiding behind stumps, trying to not get hurt. The unit lit itself. And, like many of our burns, it spotted into another logged unit, so we were out until the wee hours of the morning. 

I figured the fallers anchored themselves with rope, but then heard somebody talking about some way to operate a chainsaw with a rope....which sounds whacko but what do I know.

Ideas?


----------



## flushcut (Jul 30, 2011)

dancan said:


> [video=youtube;kETrRmDz4_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kETrRmDz4_I[/video]
> 
> 
> I was expecting to see something like this .


 
I don't think that one saved out too well.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 30, 2011)

I worked on some ground that I should have used ropes! But never tried, or witnessed it. Now that I am a tree climber and familiar with them, I would be very comfortable to utilize them on gnarly ground.


----------



## flushcut (Jul 30, 2011)

Ropes save lives.


----------



## slowp (Jul 30, 2011)

flushcut said:


> Ropes save lives.



Mmmmm, ok, but were they using a nearby stump to anchor on? How were they doing it?


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 30, 2011)

That guy sure smoked the clutch, might have had oil on it.


----------



## RPM (Jul 30, 2011)

flushcut said:


> I don't think that one saved out too well.


 
Back line ... good deflection if its going downhill


----------



## flushcut (Jul 31, 2011)

slowp said:


> Mmmmm, ok, but were they using a nearby stump to anchor on? How were they doing it?


 
Dude in the video wasn't but I woulda been.


----------



## John Ellison (Jul 31, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> I worked on some ground that I should have used ropes! But never tried, or witnessed it. Now that I am a tree climber and familiar with them, I would be very comfortable to utilize them on gnarly ground.


 
I used a rope several times in Ak. Not hanging off it, but just there to keep from going into an uncontroled slide. If you have a tailhold in the right place you can getaway from the stump quick with a rope. I've known several guys that were hurt bad/killed in a fall.


----------



## gavin (Aug 3, 2011)

I took this picture when I was first breaking in. I spent a lot of my time breaking in working with this guy, he's a damn good faller. As with any picture, I swear this was steeper and higher than it looks! Pictures never do anything justice.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## slangegger (Aug 4, 2011)

"Damn" is right!


----------



## dancan (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow !


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn dat be ugly and somewhat familiar.


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats a picture Gavin.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 8, 2011)

Cork Shoes said:


> Flat Landers responding to "steep","big" and "money"...always define humor!
> 
> Wow.


 
Funny guy.
Show us why you are the best there ever will be.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 8, 2011)

Where are all these nippleheads coming from all of a sudden?? Earth First!/ELF?? WTF??


----------



## Cork Shoes (Aug 8, 2011)

Madhatte edit: This guy's pics are OK, but I'll be removing his words. Carry on.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 8, 2011)

Limp Member
This message is hidden because Cork Shoes is on your ignore list.


----------



## Busheler (Aug 8, 2011)

Videos:


‪Money Grows On Trees‬&rlm; - YouTube
‪Best There Is (Part 1)‬&rlm; - YouTube
‪Best There Is (Part 2)‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## madhatte (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey, Cork Shoes -- why not try not being a jerk?


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 8, 2011)

Cork Shoes won't be around long I'd bet.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 9, 2011)

Look: ain't nobody here sayin' you ain't legit. You're just being an ass for the sake of being an ass. Chill or go away.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 9, 2011)

#####Pants? Is HBRN on meth?


----------



## madhatte (Aug 9, 2011)

View attachment 193542


----------



## madhatte (Aug 9, 2011)

Funny posting from Dallas, TX, and calling me a flatlander in WA.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Aug 9, 2011)

Man I go away to do a job and the fleas found a new hound dog to drive crazy


----------



## JLB-MT (Aug 9, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> This is up by the bridge on Koocanusa.


 
Yep that is right....I go by it all the time on the way to Libby


----------



## slowp (Aug 9, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Funny posting from Dallas, TX, and calling me a flatlander in WA.



They have tall buildings there, I think. I've never been close to there.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 9, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Funny posting from Dallas, TX, and calling me a flatlander in WA.



Dallas? That tells me all I need to know.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmm, Somebody hit the ban-hammer before I could. I was gonna go through my "Three Chances" ritual and everything. Ah, well.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 9, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Hmm, Somebody hit the ban-hammer before I could. I was gonna go through my "Three Chances" ritual and everything. Ah, well.


 
how about deleting the garbage?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2011)

WEIRD!! Me an Cody were just talking about this dude the other day on the phone.

Can't remember if Cody said he knew him personally from Alaska, but said the dude was 3' tall and thought he was the best thing since sunlight was invented.

There's a fine line between confidence and arrogance.

Watching him strut through his videos on YouTube is painful. They'd be good if he'd shut his yapper for a minute.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 9, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> said the dude was 3' tall and thought he was the best thing since sunlight was invented.


 
That statement causes beer to spew :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2011)

Busheler said:


> Montanan's waxing eloquent upon the things they cannot do,sure is a soothing sound.
> 
> I've but a single question: Would you like some cheese with your whine?


 
Listen, I know who you are (somewhat), and you can settle down. You think you're the only faller to work in Alaska pard?

If you take a chill, we'd all love to see some pictures, and you could regale us with your exploits.

But with your bad mouth and attitude, nobody's gonna give a ####.

So, unless you've walked on the surface of the Moon itself, you ain't done nothing special that 10,000 other guys haven't done, or still do now.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2011)

Busheler said:


> Sucking my azz will get you nowhere with me and I'm deeply humored at how you attempt to flatter yourself by feigning a clue and grasping at wisps of familiarity. That was great!
> 
> I'm not forced to "think" and have the luxury of knowing the differentiating nuances of which,are well beyond stark. You gotta pretend and I've the luxury of reflection.
> 
> Bless your heart and vivid Imagination both!


 
Listen short stack, I'll tell you this before you get banned again.

You ain't special, you ain't a special faller, you ain't a special hunter, you ain't a special anything.

I feel bad for your kids, cause they are being raised by a complete ####.

All you have accomplished in your short (really short) life is tip'n timber in the big A. . . Big freakin' whoop-tee-do.

One of the first guys you insulted is an old school old-growth faller. . . He was tip'n sticks before you were an itch in your daddy's pants.

You say we are know-nothings? Pot calling the kettle black much.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2011)

Busheler said:


> Sweetie,you GOTTA tell yourself that which you most need to hear and kudos for you attempting to salve your realities with that creative imagination of your's. As you know,it's the only move you've got.
> 
> I'm at ease about talking about the millions and millions of boards busheled into my hat brim,the B&C critters slain by my mitts,as well as my brawn,beauty and brilliance...in no particular order. I savvy your deep frustration in having been slighted in ALL of those areas,but stupidity is the gift that keeps on giving and you've got it in spades Toots.
> 
> ...


 
I guess you need to keep blather'n on to make up for being a dwarf.

I'll be all smiles when your ISP is perm banned, and I'll still be here. 

Years from now, when you're dying friendless and alone, you can warm yourself with all the MBF you put up.

I'm sure all your posts, and my reply's to them, will be deleted.

Have a good'n timber-tard. . . May you eventually grow up and join humanity, but for now, crawl back under your bridge.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2011)

Busheler said:


> I'm at ease in citing facts,just as you are at ease in citing concoctions.
> 
> Reality ain't for everyone and I've zero doubt that Make Believe is far more soothing to you,thus your propensity to reside there. Only you can prevent you from saying something stupid...but I gotta admit that I find much humor in the constant,that you are powerless to refrain such simplistic tasks.
> 
> ...


 
The Mrs. is on ya now. . . See ya later!


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 9, 2011)

Busheler said:


> For poor,poor(literally) Metals406...mainly because it's squarely iconic.


 
Wow a dead bear next to a truckstop bear


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2011)

Busheler said:


> Perhaps you can answer a question I've long wondered? Why do Montanan's feel compelled to showcase their stupidity and try to "converse" about things they've never seen or done,under the auspice they had?
> 
> I'm all ears.
> 
> ...


 
Don't go away mad, just go away.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2011)

Ignore button guys......Some people have nothing better to do than #### around all day on the computer......because they're not out cutting timber.....or doing anything productive for that matter. Waste of air and sunlight - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 9, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Don't go away mad, just go away.


 
I know, I feel like I got home from work today, logged on to AS and all my favorite threads had been spammed to death by a bunch of ####heels

oh wait..... that is what happened


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 9, 2011)

Busheler said:


> Trouble is,you are totally devoid the comprehension to savvy...though it does add much to the humor,that you've an eager willingness to showcase such lapses.
> 
> Bless your heart.


 
Maybe a 7 day break will change things up...

Gary


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 9, 2011)

Timber Beast said:


> Good luck on transplanting smarts to Montanan's.


 
good lord man, how many accounts do you have


----------



## madhatte (Aug 9, 2011)

Well wouldja lookit that... my first ban.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 9, 2011)

BanHammer strikes again

(I can do this all day)


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2011)

madhatte said:


> BanHammer strikes again
> 
> (I can do this all day)


 
Nathan, dude is making new accounts as soon as the old ones are banned. . . He's mucked up about 5 forums now.


----------



## paccity (Aug 9, 2011)

metals, is that pos realy from ak? i know a few tippers up there. just wondering.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am just as guilty of staring at the train wreck as much as anybody else. But responding only fuels more responses. Just ignore and carry on and he will troll somewhere he can get a rise.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 9, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Nathan, dude is making new accounts as soon as the old ones are banned. . . He's mucked up about 5 forums now.



Yeah, I know, cleaning up the mess now.


----------



## Joe46 (Aug 9, 2011)

Obviously suffers from small johnson complex.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 9, 2011)

paccity said:


> metals, is that pos realy from ak? i know a few tippers up there. just wondering.


 
He is from AK, I don't think originally though. It's a darn shame, cause the guy has tipped some nice wood. . . He just has the personality of a snail.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> WEIRD!! Me an Cody were just talking about this dude the other day on the phone.
> 
> Can't remember if Cody said he knew him personally from Alaska, but said the dude was 3' tall and thought he was the best thing since sunlight was invented.
> 
> ...


 
Wes and Cody.
Actually, I know for a fact that is was the idea of 2 good boot makers. It is a sublimal tool designed to keep you focused when lacing up. They did not do this until a couple of guys hated the word 'lace' in tree work and approached boot makers world wide to promote proper thinng and abolish the word 'lace'. Their motto was' I lace my boot's,' . These guys are getting up there in age and not sure if the next new tassle ( sublimal) design will be realized in their time. They knew only real tree guys would buy them if they did this. They knew the flappy thing would be in focus of every tree guy lacing up. They knew someone would ask about it and they were right. They are designing a new tassle at this time, but time is not on their side. Actually, they could use some help. Their next design will sublimally remind you of 'Topping'.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2011)

Then,
Actually, both. The master's I got on my own. My doctorate was bought from Cody. It was Cody's idea to put the tassle's on, but Wesley hated the idea. Cody convinced Wes that the real tree guys would be a loyal customer base. Cody was right, but Wesley could get over the fact that a tree guy knows what he want's more than a manufacturer. The argument ended on the day they got a big order. Wesley and Cody went for a beer that nite to celebrate and discuss the business. Wes was smart and rather than reveal a humble side, he got Cody drunk and they signed a great contract that Wesley told Cody that Wesco is a great name and Cody said " Yeah! Told you mufu!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2011)

good ole days,
Actually, both. The master's I got on my own. My doctorate was bought from Cody. It was Cody's idea to put the tassle's on, but Wesley hated the idea. Cody convinced Wes that the real tree guys would be a loyal customer base. Cody was right, but Wesley could get over the fact that a tree guy knows what he want's more than a manufacturer. The argument ended on the day they got a big order. Wesley and Cody went for a beer that nite to celebrate and discuss the business. Wes was smart and rather than reveal a humble side, he got Cody drunk and they signed a great contract that Wesley told Cody that Wesco is a great name and Cody said " Yeah! Told you mufu!
Jeff


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 10, 2011)

Cool! I never heard the story behind Wesco's before.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2011)

And so,
Tassle's forever!
RIP Wes and Cody!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2011)

Not gonna lie! New to this thread.
Jeff 

CTSP #519
WE-7624A


----------



## floyd (Aug 11, 2011)

Easy to get off track at times. Sad that some live thru their computers.

That is a big tree on some steep ground. There may have been enough pucker in my corks 30 yrs ago to try that.


----------

